# Ya Ive changed it already



## Maintenance Man (Dec 22, 2014)

So instead of using test/EQ/NPP, and orals Ill be going the test/tren/mast route. Not sure if any orals but I have them on hand if I want them. Dbol, drol, and var. If I do use them it will most likely when I already have a feel for the other compounds like mid to late blast. I will most likely try some tren suspension with this as well for a few weeks. I will be still using some NPP but only 200mgs throughout for the joints.

I'm taking a more conservative approach to this round and trying to make the long-haul. We'll see if its worth it. The reason I'm doing it this way is to assess tren ace for awhile before I start to blend in tren E and cut the ace. Same thing goes for the mast prop to mast E. Then continue the long esters until the end. Im waiting on my blood test results to come back to start this. Hopefully all is well.

Wks 1-6 Tren Ace @ 300mgs
Wks 1-17 Test Cyp @ 250mgs
Wks 1-26 NPP @ 200mgs 
Wks 1-26 TNE @ 150-200mgs
Wks 7-17 Triblend @ 300mgs (100test p, 100tren ace, 100mast p)
Wks 13-17 Mast E @ 400mgs, Tren E @ 400mgs
Wks 18-26 Mast E @ 600mgs, Tren E @ 600mgs
Wks 18-26 Test Cyp @ 500mgs


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 22, 2014)

You've put a lot of thought into this MM.  Keep us posted.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like a fun ride! And of course a little Vitamin C (cialis) as well!?


----------



## MustangDX (Dec 22, 2014)

Jason Derulo...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 22, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> You've put a lot of thought into this MM.  Keep us posted.


Indeed I have sir. I will bring you guys a long the way for sure


IWannaGetBig said:


> Looks like a fun ride! And of course a little Vitamin C (cialis) as well!?


Hell yeah  cant wait for tren  Vitamin C is a must. Will be trying a new UGL version soon


MustangDX said:


> Jason Derulo...


Fukk you Sal. You wish you were as tall as JD


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2014)

In for the cherry bombs.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck, dude. Your joints are going to thank you for the NPP.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks good Mate. Test / Tren / Mast is my go-to recomp stack. I suspect you'll get some great results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2014)

Have you ran npp and tren at the same time before? Cause I think urine idiot for doing this. The majority of people that try this wind up hating it. But good luck phaggot  Inb4massivegains

#teamjewcehead


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you ran npp and tren at the same time before? Cause I think urine idiot for doing this. The majority of people that try this wind up hating it. But good luck phaggot  Inb4massivegains
> 
> #teamjewcehead



I've run Deca and Tren (E) before. At his suggested dose, I'm assuming its for joint pain rather than as a driver in his stack. IME I wasn't impressed with the Deca / Tren combination however I was running Deca at 600 Mgs with Tren at 400 mgs. I think keeping his NPP to 200 Mg (or lower) if his intent is joint pain relief he'll be fine. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you ran npp and tren at the same time before? Cause I think urine idiot for doing this. The majority of people that try this wind up hating it. But good luck phaggot  Inb4massivegains
> 
> #teamjewcehead


Lol that is something I havent done before but I was hoping the low dose of the NPP wouldn't be too much on the 19Nor side. I hope I like it tho 


NbleSavage said:


> I've run Deca and Tren (E) before. At his suggested dose, I'm assuming its for joint pain rather than as a driver in his stack. IME I wasn't impressed with the Deca / Tren combination however I was running Deca at 600 Mgs with Tren at 400 mgs. I think keeping his NPP to 200 Mg (or lower) if his intent is joint pain relief he'll be fine.
> 
> Just my $.02


This IS indeed for joint relief so I wont be going over 200mgs. Less if anything. Was thinking if 100-150mgs will do?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2014)

Start at 100 per week on the npp


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Start at 100 per week on the npp



Roger that. I will start at 100mgs EW of NPP


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 23, 2014)

losieloos said:


> In for the cherry bombs.



I'm always down for that combo.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

losieloos said:


> In for the cherry bombs.





Infantry87 said:


> I'm always down for that combo.



Now see my problem with that is that last time I tried them, something went wrong and it was too hard to tell what was what. I don't want to guess anything this time around so I'm gonna let each compound marinate up in my blood stream for a few weeks before I take any orals if I decide to go that route. Or cherry bombs


----------



## Magical (Dec 23, 2014)

Its gonna be a fun ride bruh


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Keep us posted bro!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

Post some before and after pics of your beastly self bro!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Post some before and after pics of your beastly self bro!


I did on the 1st page Stone. I wouldn't say beastly at all. Average I guess but a lil fat


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I did on the 1st page Stone. I wouldn't say beastly at all. Average I guess but a lil fat


Sorry, yeah I seen that. I guess I meant before and after together.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Sorry, yeah I seen that. I guess I meant before and after together.



Lol yeah I'm not sure why I didn't even think of that too. I smoke a lot


----------

